# Most Reformed of Common Prayer Books



## RamistThomist (Mar 4, 2014)

Which edition of the Book of Common Prayer is the most friendly to a Reformed outlook? and where is the amazon link to it?


----------



## Philip (Mar 4, 2014)

There are always the historic ones leading up to 1662. For more American usage, try the edition of 1928. The 1979 is not worth your time. None of them are going to be 100% satisfactory, but are still good resources for personal study, and the collects (mostly written or adapted by Thomas Cranmer) are a treasure of devotional literature, and the lectionary does a very nice job of lining up OT and NT texts.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 4, 2014)

The Reformed Episcopal Church had its own Book of Common Prayer. Not sure if it is still in print. The Anglican Church of North America is rolling out a liturgy that is in some respects more reformed then the 1928 Book of Common Prayer. It can be found at Anglican Church in North America Scroll down to where it says texts for Common Prayer. You can down load the texts for free.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Mar 4, 2014)

There is a Presbyterian edition called the "Book of Common Worship", but go with the one from the 40s and 50s.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 5, 2014)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> There is a Presbyterian edition called the "Book of Common Worship", but go with the one from the 40s and 50s.


Actually, instead of using the Presbyterian "Book of Common Worship" use the 1661 Book of Common Prayer. The year before Anglicanism was reestablished as the Church of England, Baxter and others issued an English Presbyterian Book of Common Prayer. It was reprinted by the Presbyterian Church US in 1867.
Long out of print it can be found in Google Books. The title is: The Book of Common Prayer As Amended by the Westminster Divines A. D. 1861


----------

